# DC Mega vs Salomon Sabotage



## jackporrill (Jul 31, 2013)

I am a big fan of camber and do not get along with rocker or Lib tech's BTX. I am looking to get a new board for this winter and was wondering if anybody have ridden either of these boards? I am looking for an aggressive park board thats good mainly in the park but is still good at flat basing down the mountain and some pow? 

I ride a forum conflict and love it because of the camber, its ability to flat base, its pop, and its responsiveness.

Any info would be great.

Thanks guys!


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a mega and love it. I too don't like the loose feeling of rocker boards and this board is a straight shooter. Pretty stiff board, not the best on rails because of this but I think park riding is more rider than board anyways. On the groomers and steeps the stiffness helps, it has a lot of pop and response, great all mountain board. I ride 50/50 park and trails btw.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

The Salomon Villain would be a better choice than the Sabotage, especially for what your looking to get out of it


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*Mega*

Have you seen Torstein? Have you seen him ride? Mega definitely. Salomon riders pull triples? Salomon makes good stuff, but DC makes good stuff too.


----------



## jackporrill (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's guys! Yeh Torstien is a boss and thats one of the main reasons im looking at that board. The reason i was thinking about the sabotage is because Jamie Nicholls rides it and he rides a lot of big park as well. I was looking at the villain as well but the fact that Jamie doesn't ride it made me prefer the sabotage i tiny bit more.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

I rode a 2013 Salomon Villain last season and loved it, although I went much smaller than I should've so bit of a hassle in areas youd expect with that on the Alps.

2014 Salomon Villain Snowboard Used and Reviewed «

2014 Salomon Sabotage Snowboard Used and Reviewed «


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

DCsnow said:


> Have you seen Torstein? Have you seen him ride? Mega definitely. Salomon riders pull triples? Salomon makes good stuff, but DC makes good stuff too.


I'm sorry, but torsteins riding ability has nothing to do with the fact that he rides a DC. Fact. Salomon actually makes great gear and the Salomon Scout from 2006 was the first board I really progressed on.


----------

